# Trying to breed bettas



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am trying to breed my two betas, Joshua(male) and Marie(female) together. I have a culture of planaria being fed a diet of algae. Last time I tried to breed them, Marie got pummeled, so I'm waiting for her to heal up. Any suggestions for hidey-holes for the breeding tank(10g)?

(Doing this on an iPad, so I may get autocorrected)


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is what I do. I use a 10gal 1/3 or maybe a tad ore filled. I place a very weak air stone in the rear of the tank and make a dividing line using plastic plants. You can skip both of these steps but this is how it works best for me. I place a plastic lid in the tank as a fake lily and release the male for two to three days. The day before I introduce the female I don't feed the male. After the wait period, I place the female into the tank inside of a glass jar with about an inch more water than the tank. The jar filled this way allows her to escape by going to the surface or at least she thinks so. The male will blow a huge nest while displaying and trying to bully the female. After 24 - 36 hours of this I release the female and place the 1/3 full jar back in the tank. The female will use the jar to evade the male. If the male is too aggressive use two jars. They should spawn within 24 hours. Remove the female and the next day the male.

As soon as the fry are free swimming start filling the tank slowly and gently. I start my fry with anataxathin powder for the first three days after they are free swimming, then live brine shrimp.


----------

